# todays drivers???  really????



## treeclimber233 (Apr 16, 2013)

Today I was rear-ended as I was going to the feed store.  There I was stopped at a red light minding my own business when  WHAMM someone ran smack into my truck.  Now mind you this is a large green vehicle with racks, lifted up a bit on air shocks, with bright red BRAKE lights on.  There were two lanes of traffic and quite a few cars between me and the red light.  This lady gets out of her car and tells the police officer "I stopped behind her and when the traffic in the other lane started moving I went too so I was only going about 5 miles an hour"  Then she proceeded to tell him because of the size of my truck she could not see the light!!!!!!!  WHAT?????  She nailed me not paying attention and tried to blame me because I didn't move when the other cars moved!!!!  And by the way the other cars were not moving. We were all stopped at a red light.  Well all but one.  So I proceed to tell the officer that my neck is feeling tight so the paramedics checked me out and said they did not feel anything was out of place.  I decided not to go to the hospital in the ambulance at the time.  Now my neck and shoulders are starting to feel sore.   The hood of her car is crumpled and pushed back.  At least one, possibly two of her air bags went off and her car was hauled off the scene.  five miles an hour my foot.  I did not think to ask the officer to check her cell phone to see if she was using it at the time of the accident.  Why is it that nobody takes responsibility for their actions anymore?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope you are feeling better soon and that your truck wasn't damaged. 

In my personal opinion, the past few generations have been increasingly taught the "gimmeee, gimmee, gimmee" and the "it's not my fault" and the "someone else should take care of me" and the "I am entitled" attitude.  

Now mind you, I  am from one of the past generations and I am not saying "ALL" people are like that.  But many are.  It is a cycle.  Again in my opinion, values, morals and ethics are disappearing with every generation.  

My only hope is that (and I know there are, because I know some of them) there are still some out there teaching their children and grand children the value of life, respect and responsibility. 

The only thing we can do is show by our own actions to take responsibility.  Believe me...people watch other people.  And even if they don't say anything, if you walk the walk, they will notice, and hopefully, they will desire to be that way too.

Wow!  Sorry for the rant.  Hope your neck is back to normal soon!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

What an idiot! I can't believe she would blame your truck for blocking the light. If there is a truck in front of you, it doesn't matter what color the light is! LOL


----------



## elevan (Apr 17, 2013)

I can sympathize.  We were rear ended back in July of last year by a kid who claimed to be going 5 mph too.  In a pig's ear he was!  Worst part was he was a judge's son.  Thankfully he pled guilty.

Go to your family doctor or a chiropractor and get yourself check out.  I hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Apr 17, 2013)

A good soak in a hot tub of water and some aleve  before I went to bed worked wonders.  There was no damage  to my truck but her car needed a tow.  Thank goodness for "tanks" on the road.  I did not make it to the feed store yesterday before they closed so I went back today.  There was another accident a few lights from where I was hit.  Looked like another rear-ender.  I also looked on the pavement where my accident was to see if there were any skid marks.  I did not hear any tires squeal before she hit me.  Looking at the road I found there were skid marks all over the road.  There were so many the police probably could not determine if any were hers.  Guess I need to watch all around when I drive thru that area.


----------

